# wow



## Steve and Jayne (Aug 21, 2011)

Just walked downstairs and saw a kit on the floor, the mom we never knew was pregnant form the buy about a month ago.  4 Kits 2 on wire 2 out of cage, both on wire are good to go all look healthy, like I know.  We just popped a little shoe box in there with some shavings and hay. I put the kits in and mom jumped right in with them. They had to be born in the last 20 minutes because as  Isit here I can hear them squeaking and I didn't hear them when I let the dog out. Pics to follow I want them in the box for a bit with mom.  Wow  LOL


----------



## Steve and Jayne (Aug 23, 2011)

Well so far we lost a little one yesterday, within 24 hours of birth, The three remaining babies are growing and doing well. Momma has filled out after not eating for a bit. She also has basically pulled out her belly hair and made the whole back of the cage a nest whereas the nesting box still has hay and shavings in it. She does give us the hairy eyeball when we walk in front of the cage.  She stands guard kinda funny to see


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Aug 23, 2011)

that is a wowzer. lol but congrats!


----------



## dewey (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry about the loss.  Extra hair can always be saved for use with other litters/rabbits later on...comes in real handy at times.


----------

